# Political Endorsements



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Pat Robertson endorsed Rudy Giuliani last month for POTUS. This week, John Kerry endorsed Obama. Just this morning, Arizona Governor Janet Napolitano is going to throw her support behind Obama as well. I am sure I've missed a few other recent endorsements, but it raises a couple questions:

Do endorsements really matter to the voting public?

Has an endorsement ever influenced your vote? 

I'm of the school of thought that these endorsements are fairly meaningless and are just a way to help a candidate gain additional earned media. Besides...I have never known a politican, either as a candidate or an endorser, to pass up a chance to mug in front of a camera!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I think the endorsement that has meant this most, so far, is Oprah's of Obama. And you mentioned my Gov. above. Is Janet not the most unattractive man you have ever seen?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> I think the endorsement that has meant this most, so far, is Oprah's of Obama. And you mentioned my Gov. above. Is Janet not the most unattractive man you have ever seen?


:biggrin2:...your Governor reminds me a little of "Pat" from the old Saturday Night Live skits! The Oprah endorsement never suprised me much. For years she's been brainwashing millions of middle-aged soccer moms and telling them what to think, eat, drink, wear, feel and read. It's only natural she'd start telling them who to vote for. She's dangerous...though I do give her a tip-o-the-hat for figuring out that a lot of people's brains are on autopilot, and how easy it is to manipulate them. It will be interesting to see who Al Gore throws his...ahem...weight behind (my guess is he'll wait until the covention...more TV coverage means a wider audience to sell his books and movies to).


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> :biggrin2:...It will be interesting to see who Al Gore throws his...ahem...weight behind (my guess is he'll wait until the covention...more TV coverage means a wider audience to sell his books and movies to).


And maybe he won't get it quite so wrong this time. In 2003 he endorsed Dean, just before Dean had his meltdown.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfarer,

Perhaps you should move to Alaska, it seems they have a far more attractive governor.

https://gov.state.ak.us/bio.php

Karl


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I think the primary impact of an endorsement is donor dollars. You can show a backer you're in the big leagues because you've got a heavyweight in your corner.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Michigan's governor started out with a minor acting career, by the way. Maybe she's the most viable option if the discussion is governors whom you'd like personal time with.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Pat Robertson endorsed Rudy Giuliani last month for POTUS. This week, John Kerry endorsed Obama. Just this morning, Arizona Governor Janet Napolitano is going to throw her support behind Obama as well. I am sure I've missed a few other recent endorsements, but it raises a couple questions:
> 
> Do endorsements really matter to the voting public?
> 
> ...


Pat Robertson's endorsement of a candidate would make me _not _want to vote for them. I'm still bitter about his "spirit of the anti-Christ" comment.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

AMVanquish said:


> Michigan's governor started out with a minor acting career, by the way. Maybe she's the most viable option if the discussion is governors whom you'd like personal time with.


To wit....


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lax,

I am with you - Roberston and his ilk are exactly whats wrong with the GOP. Robertson is just a huckster with a law degree from Yale. Though in spirit, if not in policy, I am sympathetic to his idea about dealing with Chavez!

Karl


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Karl89 said:


> Lax,
> 
> I am with you - Roberston and his ilk are exactly whats wrong with the GOP. Robertson is just a huckster with a law degree from Yale. Though in spirit, if not in policy, I am sympathetic to his idea about dealing with Chavez!
> 
> Karl


Robertson embodies a lot of the reasons I left the GOP and became an Independent. I seriously question his sanity at times, though you are dead-on about his views on Chavez.

If Rudy was willing to pick up an endorsement from Robertson, it makes me wonder what types of people he'd surround himself with if he ever became POTUS!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Lax,
> 
> I am with you - Roberston and his ilk are exactly whats wrong with the GOP. Robertson is just a huckster with a law degree from Yale. Though in spirit, if not in policy, I am sympathetic to his idea about dealing with Chavez!
> 
> Karl


Don't forget Ann Coulter. Did you see that she thinks Huckabee is a liberal?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Don't forget Ann Coulter. Did you see that she thinks Huckabee is a liberal?


Correction, Lax...pretty much all right-wing, neo-cons think Huckabee is a liberal. I wonder how long it will be before she calls him a "f*g" like she did Edwards several months ago!

I hear Rush Limbaugh can't stand Huckabee either. The GOP Establishment doesn't quite know what to do with him, though he appeals to the Christian Right. I am quite sure the party leaders have had a few sleepless nights because Romney hasn't gotten much traction yet (and he's not the perfect candidate for them either...because many, though they won't say it out loud, are convinced Mormonism is a cult). Rudy's personal life gives them the creeps. I can only assume they're suspicious of McCain because, deep down, he's a Goldwater/Rockefeller Republican.

I can only hope that, if the GOP loses, that there's a massive centrist movement within the party to move it back to its roots. If the Evangelicals balk at the idea, then they can go start their own party.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> Robertson embodies a lot of the reasons I left the GOP...





Laxplayer said:


> Don't forget Ann Coulter.


Both sides have their drunk rich uncles who embarrass them but finance the party. Don't forget about Michael Moore, Markos Moulitsas and George Soros.

Everybody gets to be heard, that's how the system works. I've been an opponent of the religious right-types ever since I found myself working side-by-side with them on Republican campaigns back in the '80's, but they have a right to be at the table just like everyone else.

Personally, I simply refuse to turn over the deed to the GOP to them and leave like others have. It's my party too.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

AMVanquish said:


> Michigan's governor started out with a minor acting career, by the way. Maybe she's the most viable option if the discussion is governors whom you'd like personal time with.


No way! She is Canadian.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> Both sides have their drunk rich uncles who embarrass them but finance the party. Don't forget about Michael Moore, Markos Moulitsas and George Soros.


Great point...don't get me started on that nasty, little troika!



Mark from Plano said:


> Everybody gets to be heard, that's how the system works...Personally, I simply refuse to turn over the deed to the GOP to them and leave like others have. It's my party too.


Ain't this country grand!? It bothers me how so many in this country are blissfully clueless as to what a wonderful right it is to have this level of political discourse.

Mark, I admire your sticktoittiveness and hope for change in the GOP. I guess it's hard to work for change when you're not on the inside. I wish I had your optimism.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

TMMKC,

If the Huckster, I mean Huckabee, wins then the GOP will be forever transformed into an even more religious European Christian Democrat party circa 1985 - namely a big government welfare state with an Evangelical streak. No thank you to that.

As much as I want McCain to win (and he is the only Republican who can win) I think that the GOP may need a loss to begin to gets its house in order and focus on themes of economic and social freedom and less government. And the government we have should work, Katrina proved that it doesn't.

I could go on for pages but more Goldwater and less Robertson in the party bc about the only thing he is right about is abortion (Robertson that is.)

Karl


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I can't remember the names, but a few elections ago somebody received an endorsement from a well known extremist or group? It was funny listening to them trying to disance themselves.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Kav said:


> I can't remember the names, but a few elections ago somebody received an endorsement from a well known extremist or group? It was funny listening to them trying to disance themselves.


Didn't Ron Paul, not that I am holding it against him, receive some extremist endorsements?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Didn't Ron Paul, not that I am holding it against him, receive some extremist endorsements?


The NEA:icon_smile_big:?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> The NEA:icon_smile_big:?


LOL good one!


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Regarding Oprah ...


TMMKC said:


> She's dangerous...though I do give her a tip-o-the-hat for figuring out that a lot of people's brains are on autopilot, and how easy it is to manipulate them.


Of course, the Christian Right (Robertson, Kennedy of Coral Ridge, Regent University, etc.) and Right-Wing Radio (think Rush, Sean, etc.) have been doing that for years. Oprah caught on late.



TMMKC said:


> It will be interesting to see who Al Gore throws his...ahem...weight behind.


 Perhaps he could benefit from Oprah's personal trainer.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> I think the endorsement that has meant this most, so far, is Oprah's of Obama.


Rubbish. What about Adam Sandler's endorsement of Rudy Giuliani?!


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

It greatly saddens me that Oprah’s endorsement of Obama seems to hold so much weight to so many people.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

CCabot said:


> It greatly saddens me that Oprah's endorsement of Obama seems to hold so much weight to so many people.


That's what you get when you have a media and entertainment culture that turns consumers into lemmings and leads them off the nearest cliff.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

agnash said:


> And maybe he won't get it quite so wrong this time. In 2003 he endorsed Dean, just before Dean had his meltdown.


Hey, I liked Dean too. Honest man, good governor, ran lousy campaigns. We could do worse.



tmmkc said:


> I can only assume they're suspicious of McCain because, deep down, he's a Goldwater/Rockefeller Republican.
> .


Interesting how those two guys are now getting conflated. I guess if you go far enough away, most things start to look alike.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

TMMKC said:


> I can only assume they're suspicious of McCain because, deep down, he's a Goldwater/Rockefeller Republican.





Concordia said:


> Interesting how those two guys are now getting conflated. I guess if you go far enough away, most things start to look alike.


+1

For those who can't or don't remember, in 1964 Rockefeller and Goldwater both ran for their party's nomination. Rockefeller represented the liberal wing of the Republican party ... Goldwater the conservative wing.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

RSS said:


> +1
> 
> For those who can't or don't remember, in 1964 Rockefeller and Goldwater both ran for their party's nomination. Rockefeller represented the liberal wing of the Republican party ... Goldwater the conservative wing.


Oddly enough, though...by current standards in the GOP, I think Goldwater Republicans are considered liberal. To wit, Goldwater's son (a politician himself) is endorsing Ron Paul I believe.

It appears as though conservatives in the party paint anyone as a liberal if they don't subscribe wholeheartedly to "right wing" stances on such issues as abortion and gay marriage.

Back to the thread...I read some disturbing news this morning. Oprah Winfrey massive ego is about to get another boost with her very own cable network: https://www.reuters.com/article/entertainmentNews/idUSWEN338920080115.

The "end times" are upon us!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Here's something I found on Youtube where Oprah is talking about Obama.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> I can only assume they're suspicious of McCain because, deep down, he's a Goldwater/Rockefeller Republican.


Huh?



Laxplayer said:


> Don't forget Ann Coulter. Did you see that she thinks Huckabee is a liberal?


Economically, he is. I saw someone else on this thread say that Huckabee appeals to the Religious Right, but that isn't entirely accurate. The fact is that Huckabee appeals to the Religious _Left_, a sizable group in this country which, while economically more in line with traditional "progressive" Democrat values, is alienated from the modern Democratic Party by that party's general anti-Christian stance.



Laxplayer said:


> Didn't Ron Paul, not that I am holding it against him, receive some extremist endorsements?


Don Black, a federal informant who operates a honeypot site designed to collect information on potential 'domestic terrorists', donated $500 to the Paul campaign. Of course, he donated to Bush in 2004 and even organized pro-Bush protests during the Florida recount.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> Oddly enough, though...by current standards in the GOP, I think Goldwater Republicans are considered liberal. To wit, Goldwater's son (a politician himself) is endorsing Ron Paul I believe.
> 
> It appears as though conservatives in the party paint anyone as a liberal if they don't subscribe wholeheartedly to "right wing" stances on such issues as abortion and gay marriage.


I don't think I've ever heard anyone refer to Barry Goldwater (or Barry Goldwater, Jr., who has indeed endorsed Ron Paul) as "liberal". I've heard them all described as "libertarian", but that's a very different thing. Reagan himself said, "When you analyize it, I believe the very heart and soul of conservatism is libertarianism."

Ron is generally recognized as conservative, but the disembodied voices of talk radio have dubbed him a "liberal" over his stance on the war. But even Redstate.com has acknowledged that the arguments he makes against the war are _conservative_ arguments.

The other day I was talking to the chairman of my state's Republican Party, and we were discussing what political magazines we read. He knows I am a delegate for Ron Paul and adamantly oppose the so-called "War on Terror".

He told me he likes Human Events and the National Review. He then said, "Those two probably aren't far enough to the Right for you, though, are they?"

I chuckled and told him no, that I prefer Chronicles and The American Conservative.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

By the way, Ron Paul gained three new endorsements today:

1.) Norma McCorvey, the woman known as "Jane Roe" during the famous _Roe vs. Wade_ trial, and who had a major change of heart during the '90s and now lobbies tirelessly to overturn that decision

2.) Gary "Veto" Johnson, former governor of New Mexico, a staunch conservative famous for cutting spending and working ceaselessly to bring government in line with Constitutional principles

3.) Donald Luskin, CNBC financial analyst and Contributing Editor at the National Review, who understands that Ron Paul is the only candidate addressing our country's economic troubles in a meaningful and realistic way


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

People steal words and then manipulate them by accusing those who dissagree with them on everything, like War in Iraq. I am largely _conservative_ and the War in Iraq has nothing to do with _conservative._

Heard that one union (teachers) is, or was, sueing another union (or several) for supporting Obama instead of Clinton. The teachers union needs to be kicked out of the US.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> By the way, Ron Paul gained three new endorsements today:
> 
> 3.) Donald Luskin, CNBC financial analyst and Contributing Editor at the National Review, who understands that Ron Paul is the only candidate addressing our country's economic troubles in a meaningful and realistic way


I actually like Don Luskin, but his demeanor is not a positive endorsement for Ron Paul. People that don't already understand and agree with Luskin and Paul just see them as political bomb throwers IMHO. I would bet $1 no one that is familiar with Luskin hasn't already weighed voting for Ron Paul. If they decided not to do so Luskin's endorsement won't change their mind. Be realistic. An author of a book with the word Conspiracy in the title is endorsing at a discount.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> .The other day I was talking to the chairman of my state's Republican Party, and we were discussing what political magazines we read. He knows I am a delegate for Ron Paul and adamantly oppose the so-called "War on Terror".
> 
> He told me he likes Human Events and the National Review. He then said, "Those two probably aren't far enough to the Right for you, though, are they?"
> 
> I chuckled and told him no, that I prefer Chronicles and The American Conservative.


Me too! I also like the publications of the Intercollegiate Studies Institute, e.g. Modern Age and the University Bookman, both founded by Russell Kirk. You would enjoy the Salisbury Review, a British conservative magazine that is sold by ISI. You can also obtain a subscription from its new website.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

It is telling that Jolly Roger's local GOP chairman considers invading and occupying a sovereign nation that has not aggressed against your country (and resulting in the deaths of over 600,000 Iraqi citizens) to be a moderate act, i.e. not right-wing.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Rossini said:


> Rubbish. What about Adam Sandler's endorsement of Rudy Giuliani?!


He's a donor, too.

Steve Forbes' endorsement of Giuliani was a lot better.

Also Jon Voight. If Rudy gets elected, maybe we'll all get a look at the Book of Secrets in the Library of Congress. yay!


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Last week I was in Plantation, FL on assignment. I happened to step on the elevator at my hotel one day with none other than Sen. Joseph Lieberman of Connecticut. He shook my hand and told me he was in Florida campaigning for McCain.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Rossini said:


> Rubbish. What about Adam Sandler's endorsement of Rudy Giuliani?!


That hasn't changed my mind at all. I already didn't like Adam Sandler.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

KenR said:


> Last week I was in Plantation, FL on assignment. I happened to step on the elevator at my hotel one day with none other than Sen. Joseph Lieberman of Connecticut. He shook my hand and told me he was in Florida campaigning for McCain.


And does Holy Joe's support influence your political preference?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Since I do respect Joe it does give me pause to think further on the subject. So yes, I guess you can say there is some influence. But it is a different influence than say, Oprah or Adam Sandler.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

WA, Funny, how much of our history consists of kicking people around. We kicked the indians out of 'Our' country and kicked not a few africans out of Africa and onto plantations. And now you want to kick a teacher's union out of America. HMMMMM, Didn't Herod force this jewish family to flee to Egypt? trouble with kicking people is they sometimes kick back. But then you must have calloused shins from all that genuflecting.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> It is telling that Jolly Roger's local GOP chairman considers invading and occupying a sovereign nation that has not aggressed against your country (and resulting in the deaths of over 600,000 Iraqi citizens) to be a moderate act, i.e. not right-wing.


Unless you can point to your anti-Saddam record and your efforts on behalf of the long suffering Iraqi prior to the Allied liberation of Iraq I would advise that you keep your self-righteousness to yourself.

But given the fact you like to make jokes about Hitler and Jews I doubt we can count on your self restraint.

Karl


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

ksinc said:


> I actually like Don Luskin, but his demeanor is not a positive endorsement for Ron Paul. People that don't already understand and agree with Luskin and Paul just see them as political bomb throwers IMHO. I would bet $1 no one that is familiar with Luskin hasn't already weighed voting for Ron Paul. If they decided not to do so Luskin's endorsement won't change their mind.


I see your point.

Peter Schiff is also on board, by the way.



Bishop of Briggs said:


> Me too! I also like the publications of the Intercollegiate Studies Institute, e.g. Modern Age and the University Bookman, both founded by Russell Kirk. You would enjoy the Salisbury Review, a British conservative magazine that is sold by ISI. You can also obtain a subscription from its new website.


The ISI does good work.



Karl89 said:


> Allied liberation of Iraq


lol


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Jolly Roger said:


> I saw someone else on this thread say that Huckabee appeals to the Religious Right, but that isn't entirely accurate. The fact is that Huckabee appeals to the Religious _Left_, a sizable group in this country which, while economically more in line with traditional "progressive" Democrat values, is alienated from the modern Democratic Party by that party's general anti-Christian stance.


I'm curious as to how "religious left" is defined here.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

RSS said:


> I'm curious as to how "religious left" is defined here.


I would think pro-life, but eager for government entitlements.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> I would think pro-life, but eager for government entitlements.


Anti-death penalty, pro-life, pro-welfare/gov't health care.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Of course, the "religious left" also maintains a strong separation of church and state. Huckabee doesn't really fit that. Now someone along the lines of Jimmy Carter would fit that description ... even if he might not accept the label personally. 

And where does one get the idea that the Democratic Party is anti-Christian? As an Episcopalian, I have never felt that the Democratic Party was anti-Christian. 

Might you mean anti-Christian authoritarianism? 

Edit: Actually "anti-Christian authoritarianism" would be something quite different than my intent. And no ... it was not a Freudian slip ... but then one can never really know Freud. To paraphrase Dr. Ruth ... "Oh, have fun with it." 

I suppose I could have written ... "against Christian-authoritarianism." But perhaps it's more appropriate to say ... "Might you mean the Democratic Party is opposed to Christian authoritarianism in government rather than being anti-Christian?"


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

RSS said:


> Of course, the "religious left" also maintains a strong separation of church and state. Huckabee doesn't really fit that. Now someone along the lines of Jimmy Carter would fit that description ... even if he might not accept the label personally.
> 
> And where does one get the idea that the Democratic Party is anti-Christian? As an Episcopalian, I have never felt that the Democratic Party was anti-Christian.
> 
> Might you mean anti-Christian authoritarianism?


As a Lutheran, I don't think the Democratic Party is anti-Christian either.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

RSS said:


> Of course, the "religious left" also maintains a strong separation of church and state. Huckabee doesn't really fit that. Now someone along the lines of Jimmy Carter would fit that description ... even if he might not accept the label personally.


Hmmm. Odd how quickly you went from asking *for* a definition to *telling us* what the definition is, that Huckabee (a Repub) is not one and that Carter (a Dem) is one.

Just an observation. One would almost think you had an agenda :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I endorse Wayfarer for president. If they amend the constitution for Arnold, Wayfarer would be a natural to succeed him (if he would accept the pay cut!!)


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Speaking of endorsements, Ted Kennedy is following the lead of his niece and will endorse Obama tomorrow during a lunchtime rally. Apparently the Clintons had been strongly courting TK but he declined. 

Al Gore next?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I endorse Wayfarer for president. If they amend the constitution for Arnold, Wayfarer would be a natural to succeed him (if he would accept the pay cut!!)


I would promise universal bespoke clothing for all, a shoe rack of AEs in every closet, and mandate pocket square use. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

"Assume crash positions!" :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

"Two Bespoke Suits in Every Closet!!"


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> "Two Bespoke Suits in Every Closet!!"


...and a coqauvin in every pot! Okay...maybe not...haggis?


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> Hmmm. Odd how quickly you went from asking *for* a definition to *telling us* what the definition is, that Huckabee (a Repub) is not one and that Carter (a Dem) is one.


Well, there is this ... uhhh ... thing called the Internet -- perhaps you have heard of it -- and they have these helpful ... uhhh ... things called search engines. I just typed "Religious Left" next to this odd word called Google... clicked this ... uhhh ... thing -- it's too difficult to explain -- on "Go" ... and as if by magic ... there was the answer ... well ... after I clicked on several bits of blue text. And a Democrat -- I'm told -- invented all this. :icon_smile:

Actually I was a bit rushed and was too curious to wait ... especially seeing that some include Huckabee with the Religious Left ... Left mind you.



Wayfarer said:


> Just an observation. One would almost think you had an agenda :icon_smile_big:


 An agenda ... why I never. :icon_smile_wink:

But one thing is for sure ... Huckabee ain't Left. I do, however, accept that he is not a true conservative but rather authoritarian in nature ... and aggressively religious.

Of course, today's Republican Party has so many separate factions that it is near if not impossible to understand and identify each. It's to be expected that some Republicans might not fit a fellow party member's vision of what it means to be a Republican. All too often, unity exists only in having a common enemy or two ... with many members defining themselves not by what they believe ... but via identifying what they are against. What was once a party of conservatives and libertarians is now a mixed bag that is almost anything but conservative or libertarian.

_Insight _defines at least ten Republican Party factions as follows: 

_Austriocons_
_Buchanocons_
_Neocons_
_Aquinacons_
_Radiocons_
_Sociocons_
_Theocons _
_Republicons_
_Catocons_
_Platocons_


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> I would promise universal bespoke clothing for all, a shoe rack of AEs in every closet, and mandate pocket square use. :icon_smile_big:


Make it Cleverleys ... and you have my vote.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

RSS said:


> I'm curious as to how "religious left" is defined here.





TMMKC said:


> I would think pro-life, but eager for government entitlements.





VS said:


> Anti-death penalty, pro-life, pro-welfare/gov't health care.


What they said. And your assertion that the Religious Left by default requires a belief in the separation of church and state is fallacious; as Leftism is inherently an authoritarian ideology mandating a strong central state and government control over many aspects of an individual's life, there is no reason to assume that a Religious Leftist would automatically support a clear separation of church and state.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Religious Left: See _Sojourners_


----------

